# Readers Digest Classical Gas



## Tony (Nov 4, 2011)

Does anyone have the original recording of the Readers Digest Up Up & away albums that had Classical Gas player by an orchestra? How would I get a copy? Also Mike Sammys Smooth singers version of Joseph?


----------

